# Analyse: MIME-Sniffing-Probleme bei PHP-Anwendungen



## Newsfeed (3 Juni 2009)

Der Sicherheitspezialist Jacques Copeau hat sich einige bekannte PHP-Anwendungen wie MyBB, phpBB und vBulletin hinsichtlich der Ausnutzbarkeit der MIME-Sniffing-Problematik im Internet Explorer näher angeschaut.

Weiterlesen...


----------

